# Godot Vertical



## Burnedmagix (Aug 30, 2009)

First try at vertical sigs


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice though I've never heard of a vertical signature before. I hope to achieve that style some day...but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## PanzerWF (Sep 1, 2009)

Simple and sweet. IMO, I think the colours could be a little brighter or it could be a little sharper. Anything to make your focus point stand out more.

Nevertheless, I like it, keep sharing =D


----------



## Splych (Sep 1, 2009)

Time to steal that xDD. Maybe... I am thinking of taking that and hopefully not making my signature space too big xDD. Unless GBAtemp cuts it off or something... I might just steal it and make it an avatar ;P


----------



## luke_c (Sep 1, 2009)

Ask for the OP's permission, first.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 4, 2009)

There's a small lack of depth but it's definitely an awesome sig. I suck at vert sigs haha.
Me like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

